# EI calculator for android



## Christos Ioannou (12 May 2016)

Hi,

so as the title says, here's an EI calculator for Android phones.

*You can get it by scanning here*




or by searching for* EI calculator *in* Google Play*

I have added calculations for macro salts only, as most micro powders come at proprietary mixings.
If you think some more salts should be added, then please let me know! I will update in due time.

You can work with dry dosing or dosing from a stock solution.

To get it to work, setup tank size, dosing frequency, and if using a solution, the volume for the solution and how much you dose from that solution. Otherwise, click dry dosing option.

This will give you the ppm for the week.






Hope somebody finds it useful!


----------



## Julian (12 May 2016)

I do application support for a living. While I think what you've done is great and easy to use, it will still look scary to some people.

Might be an idea to have a 'simple' mode that shows people how to make their own EI solution. They enter the size of their tank, what size bottle they have, then it calculates how much of each fert they need to make a solution, then how much they need to add per day.

You could even do some work with one of the sponsors here and work out some sort of deal where you have a link inside the app where you can buy the ferts. Just an idea!


----------



## rebel (13 May 2016)

yet another reason for me to convert to Android. 

Great work. I like the complex model.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (13 May 2016)

Julian said:


> I do application support for a living. While I think what you've done is great and easy to use, it will still look scary to some people.
> 
> Might be an idea to have a 'simple' mode that shows people how to make their own EI solution. They enter the size of their tank, what size bottle they have, then it calculates how much of each fert they need to make a solution, then how much they need to add per day.
> 
> You could even do some work with one of the sponsors here and work out some sort of deal where you have a link inside the app where you can buy the ferts. Just an idea!


Hi Julian thanks for your input! I was too thinking of accommodating this, as it would be much more clear to a novice user.  Will try to implement in a next version. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos Ioannou (13 May 2016)

rebel said:


> yet another reason for me to convert to Android.
> 
> Great work. I like the complex model.


if anyone wants to develop something similar for OS I can share the logic. This one was developed in MIT App inventor (online) so its easy to share. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos Ioannou (15 May 2016)

after popular demand (... ok @Julian 's suggestion)  a new version is now available including the "Suggest" option, to give recommended grams for either dry or solution dosing.

Also added better error handling for better experience.


----------



## Christos Ioannou (23 May 2016)

A second update has just been uploaded in Google Play - will take a while to become available for installation.
This allows to chose between Liters, UK Gallons and US Gallons.


----------



## Aqua360 (23 May 2016)

This is superb, I'm looking to start EI soon with the dry salts etc; and this will hopefully help!


----------

